# Habitat for Hounds, hmm!?



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Interesting concept, the canine equivilent of Habitat for Humanity.

They just did a "build" here in town and on the face of it, what a cool thing to do. All volunteers of course, and a strict budget no doubt.

But when I saw this fence, I had to shudder a little bit. Not too sturdy. Is this better than the big chain the dog lived on before? (Dog lives outside and will now live in this enclosure, instead of on the chain.)

Of course, I'd rather dog came inside , but I'd be scared to leave my dog all day and night with nothing more than this to contain him.

Thoughts?


----------



## knwilk44 (Apr 19, 2012)

That definitely doesn't look too sturdy. Those t-posts look like the cheaper made ones from Tractor Supply and it doesn't hardly take any pressure at all to bend one of those in half. The fence wouldn't be so bad if it was a heavier gauge. I've had a friend that kept her Siberian Huskies in a similar enclosure and she put a line of electric fence around the bottom and the top and she used similar fencing material like this, only she used the stronger t-posts and she never had any problems with her known escape artists escaping. They tried it out for the first few times but they soon learned that it hurt to be zapped when they tried to get out. I don't necessarily agree with this and of course I think at this time of year dogs most definitely need some source of cool air.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

That is the same fencing we put around the garden to keep the 2 beasts out .... yeah right lol. My little tank (lab) just needs to lean on it while she is up on 2 paws looking over and it gives. And Woolf, just a casual leap without effort and he is over. And this is with the posts in at depth and the fence pulled tight. 

That fence would be good for small dogs, anything larger wouldn't trust it for containment.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ok well now they're doing the next build for a GSD right here in town next weekend!

I want to help, but I know I'll cringe if it is the same type of fence, as I just don't see it as secure.! What to do? I want to help, just don't know what to think!

https://www.facebook.com/events/343542245714314/#!/events/343542245714314/


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Chelle, who is doing these? I live in DM area also.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

It's hard to tell from that picture of the posts the use are the thin metal ones or the solid ones.

As for the fencing, our back 2 acres are fenced with that same thing - welded wire livestock fencing.

Mauser can put his feet up on it and it does NOT bend over - it's all on how you build it.

Our problem is with the SMALL dogs constantly pushing at the bottom in places. They have broken a couple of the welds and made holes big enough for THEM to get through. Just have to patch it and it's good as new.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I have that kind of fence on part of my yard and my dogs can't bend it or get through it. Definitely depends on how it is built. My wire is 5' and pulled tight and the posts are buried deep. When doing this section of fence it was to be temporary and still they are well contained.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Bridget said:


> Chelle, who is doing these? I live in DM area also.


Interesting thoughts on the fencing! I think this is such a great cause -- to get dogs off chains. I just kind of shudder to think they'll get off a chain to escape a fence and maybe face a worse fate.  Yes, I am a total worry wart. 

Bridget, here's the guy they're building the fence for this Saturday:










You can see more info on their fb page:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/DesMoinesHabitat4Hounds

I signed up.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought I'd share the after-pics of today's work:

Here's Lobo:










Started like this:










Dog house partially dismantled, moved into the new area, painted and had a shade overhang added and shingled: (Not added yet in this pic.)










Coming together:










DONE: I have no idea why the posts appear bent to the left. They're straight.











They used heavy gauge 6 foot wire fencing. Wood posts on the corners in cement. 

Unfortunately, Lobo lives outside and it is hot here now. Quite hot. He has some flystrike on the ear tips and his ears are gunky and needing attention. 

I felt good to be a part of this, but sure wish Lobo could come inside. At least he is off his chain now. I guess you take what you can get.

Lobo was a wonderful dog. Just wonderful. Very calm with all the nuttiness going on. Two years old, intact. Great disposition. I hope these efforts improve his life, I really do.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I can't imagine leaving my dogs outside, no matter what the weather. Heck, I don't even let them go out alone when the weather is ideal, let alone too hot or cold or whatever. As it is with the warm weather, we make our dog park times night visits when it's cooler and of course nobody else is around which is pleasant. The park we use is very small, but enough to play fetch in, and sniff lots of different smells, so it works. The humane society has one, but they won't let our unaltered dog go in, and the next closest one is a couple towns over and fairly spendy, so we'll just have to work a lot on recall and keep going to the beach on long leads the rest of the time.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

OriginalWacky said:


> I can't imagine leaving my dogs outside, no matter what the weather. Heck, I don't even let them go out alone when the weather is ideal, let alone too hot or cold or whatever. As it is with the warm weather, we make our dog park times night visits when it's cooler and of course nobody else is around which is pleasant. The park we use is very small, but enough to play fetch in, and sniff lots of different smells, so it works. The humane society has one, but they won't let our unaltered dog go in, and the next closest one is a couple towns over and fairly spendy, so we'll just have to work a lot on recall and keep going to the beach on long leads the rest of the time.


I can't imagine that either. Heck, my dogs would wig out if left outside more than a short time.  They're spoiled babies.  They want to be inside with us! (And I want them in with me, anyway.)

I know plenty have their dogs outdoors. All I can hope for is they are properly provided for in terms of food, water and shade. It was well over 90 degrees today. That's just plain hot for human or canine.


----------



## sheilaaellis44 (May 9, 2012)

Probably we all can't our dogs living outside of our house. My dogs have a house inside and out. Every morning my dogs are free to play in outdoor and in the evening i lock the door, my dogs are inside of my house.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

This is an awesome project. With those 4x4 posts at the corners, the enclosure looks super sturdy to me.


----------

